# Intel DH55TC



## Dre (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone using this one with FreeBSD? Any problems?

/Dre


----------



## Dre (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't get the feeling that I can put a LSI 3081E in the x16 slot unfortunately. Would have been a nice board with its low power consumption otherwise.


----------



## aragon (Dec 7, 2010)

I take it you never got a DH55TC?  I'm pondering getting one for a system of mine, and curious to hear some owner experiences.  I won't need an LSI card.


----------



## Dre (Dec 8, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> I take it you never got a DH55TC?  I'm pondering getting one for a system of mine, and curious to hear some owner experiences.  I won't need an LSI card.



You're right, no DH55TC for me. I ended up with the DH57JG mobo instead.


----------



## aragon (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool. For reference, Mike Tancsa and others chimed in to my freebsd-stable@ post.


----------

